# Why won't my cold water line to fridge work?



## NoHoArtsDistrict (Aug 31, 2009)

My house had a copper water line running from a T-handle valve, piercing one of the cold water lines, and running under the house to the fridge location.  I just bought the house, and the line and T-valve were there already.

Seems simple enough and straightforward.  I can easily see the T-valve and it doesn't look terribly corroded or rusted.

Yet when I open the valve all the way, no water from the cold water line comes out the end of the copper pipe.  

Did I mention my house's plumbing is old galvanized 1946 pipes?  Can't understand what the problem would be unless the T-valve is clogged from pipe corrosion.  But then, I would at least expect some water dribble out of the copper pipe.  But I'm getting nothing, even when I turn on something that uses the same cold water line that the T-valve is piercing.  Water comes out fine there.

Can someone offer advice?  Thanks!


----------



## kok328 (Aug 31, 2009)

The lack of dribble indicates a really clogged tap and/or line that will require cleaning or replacing.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 1, 2009)

Self piercing valves only make a very small hole. With galvanized pipes, it probably clogged quickly. Turn off the water supply and disassemble the valve from the pipe, cleanout the hole (may take a small drill bit)  and reattach the valve. I hate these valves and always install a tee and shutoff valve.


----------

